# Professional photographer seeking pricing assistance



## geohnny (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, I have have a LLC photography business and I have primarily been shooting babies and families in home settings.  My work has gotten some attention at a local hospital, and I have been asked to conduct a shoot during a "medical simulation" scenario and will then be selecting photos from the shoot for framed, poster-sized prints.

As I have only dealt with private individuals previously, I have no idea how to scale up my rates for a corporate client such as a large hospital.  I am not being commissioned by the hospital _per se_, but rather a physician who is heading up the simulation initiative.  To make things worse, I couldn't get a good answer from the physician on the budget he had to work with.

I anticipate the shoot to take approximately 4-5 hours.  I plan on getting around 100-150 shots and selecting 10-15 photos for printing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!  

John


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a difficult scenario to price.  I would do it charging my straight hourly rate ($75) and then price the prints according to their use.  If they were going to be used as educational tools in a charity hospital, I would likely only charge cost + 10%.  If they're going to be "decorative" in a large, for-profit institution, then somewhere between $500 - 700/print.


----------



## Imaginis (Dec 13, 2010)

1) Charge a fixed rate for taking the pictures.
2) Charge a license fee dependent on usage.


----------

